# Safe to use heat pads after embryo transfer?



## hopespringseternal27 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm now 1 day post transfer and getting the occasional cramping pain. No other symptoms, but there is the temptation to just pop a hot water bottle on my tummy to help. Are hot water water bottles safe to use? 
Your thoughts please! Thank you. X


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

My clinic specifically advised against hot baths, heating pads, or hot water bottles against the abdomen after ET -- basically, anything that could potentially raise the temperature of the uterus. I think the genesis of this precaution has more to do with possibly worsening the symptoms of OHSS rather than any impact to the embryo (I have never been able to find any research indicating a link between hot baths / heating pad use and implantation failure -- embryos are not heat-sensitive in the same way that sperm are), but personally I wouldn't risk it.

Hope your tummy feels better soon!


----------



## hopespringseternal27 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you for that. I'll just continue to let the dog cuddle upto me instead then  I do find I'm crampy about an hour after cyclogest administration. Oh well, I'll have to deal with it for the next couple of weeks then


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry but I agree with Crazy - embryos are very sensitive to heat so if you can bear it just try to struggle on. If the pain is very bad you can take paracetamol which might help?

Grey xx


----------

